# Water lettuce and betta fish



## derekgabs (Jul 19, 2014)

Will the water lettuce do any harm on the betta fish like toxins or anything??


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

No, it does the opposite.


----------



## derekgabs (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh ok. Any ideas on what good it does??


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

From what I've gathered (most of the info is from tankman12;-)) it provides cover for Gouramis and Bettas so that they'll feel safe. The roots will also dangle to make them feel safer at the top (which is their swimming level). Also any type of aquatic plant takes out nutrients from your water, which in return, makes it more difficult for algae to grow! That's why you see so many planted tanks with pristine water and less algae!


----------



## derekgabs (Jul 19, 2014)

Ohh ok thanks for the info.


----------

